
Computer Architecture for Network Engineers - lukego
https://github.com/lukego/blog/issues/18
======
deepnotderp
A tiny nitpick, and I don't mean to be pedantic, but "in-flight" usually is
used to describe an instruction in the functional units, not "in the
pipeline".

Other than that it's a pretty good introductory article! If you'd like
something a little heartier, but still not quite Hennessy and Patterson's QCA
(although I highly recommend it), try this article:
[http://www.lighterra.com/papers/modernmicroprocessors/](http://www.lighterra.com/papers/modernmicroprocessors/)

------
Taniwha
As a sometimes CPU architect/logic designer and also occasional protocol
engineer I think that this is stretching an analogy a bit too far,
individually some of the TCP A is like CPU B is probably fair, but the
totality? nah

------
corysama
[https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2014/03/23/networks-all-the-
wa...](https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2014/03/23/networks-all-the-way-down/)

[https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2014/03/25/networks-all-the-
wa...](https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2014/03/25/networks-all-the-way-down-
part-2/)

------
ltwdm
It is indeed a good way of looking at architecture and networking. But to me
it is more of a hindsight tool or validation of things you already know, than
a learning resource for someone who doesn't know details of architecture.

------
peterburkimsher
I really like the analogy. If you do make the talk/tutorial with some pretty
graphics to show the comparison, then I'd like to watch it!

------
pcunite
I know a _little_ about networking to appreciate the simulation table. I can't
vouch for the accuracy. The author does invite critique.

